# 67 GTO 4 speed shifter stick



## hounddog (May 28, 2013)

While in the process of trying to obtain a 4 speed shifter stick for a 1967 GTO bucket seat console car, I had an idea that perhaps I could use a stick from a 3 speed shifter or one from a 66. Are the lengths and curvatures the same? Are they interchangeable?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the 3 speed shifter may only have two shift rods and the 4 speed has 3. If you're only talking the shifter handle that unbolts from the shifter assembly, then that might work.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The shifters for the GTO's were welded, though, not bolted. the '65, '66, and '67 shifter handles are dimensionally the same. The '67 shifter is rubber bushed, and not as positive as the '65 and '66 shifters. You will need a 4 speed shifter, however.


----------



## hounddog (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I have the shifter and rods, just missing the handle/lever/stick or whatever you want to call it (oh yeah, the thing with the ball on the end,  )

The 67 lever had a part number of 4178 stamped on the tab that slides into the shifter body, but they are like gold these days on ePay.

Maybe one day i will get lucky and find one, but I will try an earlier one if that helps get me on the road! Are you saying the 3 speed shifter handle is different, or just the shifter itself?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Both. For the GTO's, the shifter handle is straighter than the over-the-counter comp plus shifter handles of that era, in order to work with the console in the car. Pretty much any handle will work. A buddy picked up an excellent '66 GTO 4 speed shifter at a swap meet locally a couple of years ago for $20. Some guys have all the luck. Good used should run $100-$200 for a correct complete unit, and $250-$350 for a rechromed, restored one.


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Try hurstshiftersonline.com
A bit pricey, but they seem to have a lot of stuff, including shifter "sticks".


----------



## Randaaay (May 30, 2013)

I was running a 67 shifter in my black 65 convt until I found the correct 65 shifter. You are right about shifters having to me correct for the console too. The big difference from the 67 to the 65 was the 67 stick slipped into the shifter body but the 65 stick is bolted into the body. I still have the 67 rebuilt shifter but have my eyes on a black 67 HO, 4speed convt that I sold to a buddy back in 1987. It didn't have a shifter and my bud hasn't done anything with the car - too much rust as I recall.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was incorrect about the shifter dimensions....just remembered. (old age). The '67 shifter is swept back at a bit more angle to clear the console when shifted into reverse. A friend of mine installed a '66 shifter into his '67 because he liked the solid bushed shifter better than the rubber bushed, and I remember him bending the handle using a torch and having the thing re-chromed. It turned out mint, and looks like a '67 shifter. Don't know why it slipped my mind. Of course, a '65-'66 shifter will work, it'll just be a little straighter, that's all.


----------

